# Is this a Lahore?



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Hi All,

I am new to keeping pigeons and have just bought 4 pairs to start with.
Was not sure what bread the white male is but i belive it is a Lahore as his mate is. If so should his base colour be white and have another colour aswell??
Hope some one can help.


----------



## horseart4u (Jun 16, 2011)

he looks lahore , but i don't think he is pure, they should come in two colors, but then again he could be a rare one


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

There was a mix at some point in his background to make him all white. The hen is mismarked too but yes they are both Lahores. The markings are what make them Lahores but the white one looks just like any other just solid colored. The babies should look better.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

Thanks for the replies much appreciated. I am new to this world just started this year but already i am hooked. Can i ask is it worth breading this pair or will i always get badly marked pigeons from them.
And secondly what would have caused the white cock to not have a second colour in him?


----------



## 2y4life (Apr 5, 2010)

Honestly, it doesn't matter if they are pure or not so long as you enjoy them. Now if you're going to show them at shows, you will need pure Lahores that meet the show standard. If not, as long as you like them, keep them.


----------



## almondman (Aug 22, 2009)

Both are good looking birds. As mentioned, unless you are breeding to show, enjoy them and any offspring you may get. They are all nice birds when they are yours.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

The white bird isn't a lahore


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

There is a person working on reversing the color on a lahore making all the white areas colored and the colored white. I've never seen a solid white lahore they usually always have some sort of color on the colored areas. Personally to me it looks like it might have WOE in it.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

White looks like a West of England tumbler to me from what I can see in pic.


----------



## Jay3 (May 4, 2008)

Ross Howard said:


> White looks like a West of England tumbler to me from what I can see in pic.


That's what I thought it looked like, but I'm no expert.


----------



## [email protected] (Feb 5, 2012)

J. Collins, what did you mean when you said "it might have WOE in it"?

Anything i read on Lahore pigeons reckon they are a quite bird but this lad is far from quite. Also he is a very big bird, much bigger than any west of England tumbler.
He never stops fighting with other pigeons in the loft but he is beautiful so i cant wait to see what off spring he produces.


----------



## Ross Howard (Nov 26, 2009)

[email protected] said:


> J. Collins, what did you mean when you said "it might have WOE in it"?
> 
> Anything i read on Lahore pigeons reckon they are a quite bird but this lad is far from quite. Also he is a very big bird, much bigger than any west of England tumbler.
> He never stops fighting with other pigeons in the loft but he is beautiful so i cant wait to see what off spring he produces.


Show type West of England tumbler (U.S.) not flying type.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

I mean it looks like it might have some west of england tumbler in it. I don't think its a lahore or has lahore in it.


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

It looks too big in the picture to be a pure WOE but it may be in there. The shape of the bird resembles what mine used to look like. Like I said all it took was a mix in it's background to have recessive white pop up. Especially if it has been inbred. I would mate them together and see what's underneath the white.


----------



## J.Collins (Jun 25, 2011)

MaryOfExeter said:


> It looks too big in the picture to be a pure WOE but it may be in there. The shape of the bird resembles what mine used to look like. Like I said all it took was a mix in it's background to have recessive white pop up. Especially if it has been inbred. I would mate them together and see what's underneath the white.



Oh I agree with you I don't think its pure WOE either but I also believe its in there. I just don't see the lahore and yes it is a bit larger than a WOE but it don't remind me of any lahore I've seen in person or pics and to breed a solid white lahore you really have to do a lot of outcrossing to accomplish that and in the long run a lot of bad breeding.


----------

